# Risiko: Gutgläubigkeit ist gefährlich in Social Networks



## Newsfeed (21 Februar 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/1968900/1968954/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Risiko: Gutgläubigkeit ist gefährlich in Social Networks*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Auf der IT-Sicherheitskonferenz ShmooCon 2009 in Washington haben zwei Sicherheitsexperten demonstriert, wie einfach es für Hacker sein kann, die Sicherheitslücken von Social Networks auszunutzen. Dadurch, dass die User der Networks Fotos, Texte, Musik und andere Inhalte mühelos hinauf laden können, haben es auch Angreifer leicht. [/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

